# Emergency tongue issue



## Plethodon (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello all,

I literally just made my first post yesterday and now I am having my first emergency. My male _D. leucomelas _appears to have his tongue completely sticking out (unless it is vegetation stuck but I do not think so). 

He looks completely healthy otherwise and was eating fine on Friday. I did not see them at all on Saturday as I was not around, and today I came to see this pictured in the photo below.
I give them calcium supplements at every feeding and vitamin A once a month. 

Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Plethodon (Sep 23, 2021)

Or is it possible he was shedding and eating the skin.......


----------



## Plethodon (Sep 23, 2021)

Ok the thing in his mouth is gone/ingested, he pooped and he just ate some fruit flies. I am going to guess it was shed skin and I freaked out for nothing. However, if it might be something else that I need to keep an eye on please let me know!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Glad it resolved itself.


----------



## Plethodon (Sep 23, 2021)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Glad it resolved itself.


Literally walked into my office ready to be productive and then BAM immediate panic attack derailing everything. Very glad it wasn't a major issue (fingers crossed it isn't but given he just ate I am guessing that wasn't his lifeless tongue sticking out of his mouth). 

Maybe it was his way of making me give them flies on a non-feeding day 😂


----------

